# S: Spinning cotton on a Navajo spindle



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I love watching Josefin spin, she does with such natural grace. This is her newest video.

https://waltin.se/josefinwaltinspinner/spinning-cotton-on-a-navajo-spindle/


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Great video. I have not tried Navajo Spinning. I can only spin on a wheel.


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

She makes it look so easy. What a lovely space she has to sit and spin


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for posting. Really nice to watch her spin and she instructs well. I have a Navajo spindle but haven't used it in awhile.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great video, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

She is a marvelous spinner. I am so glad she shares her talents.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

She is amazing


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. That looks so relaxing to do.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I use a Navajo spindle for plying. It is the only way I can keep from over twisting and I have to fight the desire to spin tight even then. I have not used it for single ply spinning. I do need to learn to long draft. She makes it look so easy! I am still doing park and draft. I am doing a little bit longer draft for a single I want to be worsted weight ply, but I have to keep telling myself it is okay to let it be a bit loser and fluffy.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> I use a Navajo spindle for plying. It is the only way I can keep from over twisting and I have to fight the desire to spin tight even then. I have not used it for single ply spinning. I do need to learn to long draft. She makes it look so easy! I am still doing park and draft. I am doing a little bit longer draft for a single I want to be worsted weight ply, but I have to keep telling myself it is okay to let it be a bit loser and fluffy.


That is so interesting. I haven't seen anyone ply with a Navajo. Do you have your singles on other bobbins and hold them in what would be your drafting hand? Would love to see a video of it being done.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> That is so interesting. I haven't seen anyone ply with a Navajo. Do you have your singles on other bobbins and hold them in what would be your drafting hand? Would love to see a video of it being done.


Josefin to the rescue, I found a 2017 post of hers about plying on Navajo spindle.

https://waltin.se/josefinwaltinspinner/plying-on-a-navajo-spindle/ :sm04:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> That is so interesting. I haven't seen anyone ply with a Navajo. Do you have your singles on other bobbins and hold them in what would be your drafting hand? Would love to see a video of it being done.


You would do the same action that you used to spin, but the spindle would be on the other side and you would be powering the spindle with the other hand.

Check out spinning on a Navajo spindle on YouTube. There are a lot of them that show spinning on the left side and the right.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Josefin to the rescue, I found a 2017 post of hers about plying on Navajo spindle.
> 
> https://waltin.se/josefinwaltinspinner/plying-on-a-navajo-spindle/ :sm04:


Wow! Thank you. She is great, isn't she? I cannot imagine holding the three singles with one hand like she did. I am totally in awe.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> You would do the same action that you used to spin, but the spindle would be on the other side and you would be powering the spindle with the other hand.
> 
> Check out spinning on a Navajo spindle on YouTube. There are a lot of them that show spinning on the left side and the right.


Just watched the video posted and wow, she is good. I couldn't envision how to hold the singles to have them ply. Very impressive.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Can anyone suggest great resources for learning to spin with a Navajo Spindle? I have one and want to learn. I've looked at tons of You Tube videos but complete process is missing. Tried looking for anyone giving classes with no luck, yet. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you
I agree with OP, wordancer, that her video is mesmerizing and so graceful.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Try this video, I have watch it several times.





Spindle spinning: From novice to expert
By Connie Delaney
It's out of print, but one can get a used copy at amazon.
It has a very detailed section on using the Navajo spindle


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Try this video, I have watch it several times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I've watched that video many times & enjoyed it. It's been quite some time so will watch, again. I also read about her book, Connie Delaney but one of the reviews said she didn't spend much time on the Navajo spindle. Will look into that again. I did just get the book, Respect the Spindle and that gave me some information. Do you use the Navajo spindle or have you ever? Thanks for information.

:sm01:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If anyone has any problems spinning on a Navajo spindle, feel free to PM me and describe your problem, and I'll try to help.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Katieknits said:


> Do you use the Navajo spindle or have you ever? Thanks for information.


Not yet, it is sitting in the corner....waiting for me.
:sm04:


----------

